# Where to purchase 12 oz. Tamper Proof Plastic Tubs



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

What would be the best wholesaler for '12 oz. Tamper Proof Plastic Tubs' online? I have searched high and low though haven't landed on a good fit for my product; selling freshly made salsas, chutneys, and relishes. Any recommendations?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Google "12 ounce tamper proof plastic tubs for food products".

One that cam up is http://plasticcontainercity.com/12-oz-microwavable-container-2.htm but there are several others.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much!

To be honest I just received a test batch of various plastic tubs from USP (United States Plastics Corp) and found a actual RELIGIOUS TRACT entitled 'Stories of Inspiration' included with my shipment. After a few hours of online research I found out that the founder, Stanley Tam, has written several books on God[emoji]8482[/emoji] and his business model; including some scathing hatred towards homosexuality and alleged ties to Chick fil-a[emoji]8482[/emoji]. Now I'm not anti-religious though I can not give to an agenda that supports hate. Besides, God[emoji]8482[/emoji] has nothing to do with me creating or selling salsa (or does it?). Also I find it weird that this commercial wholesaler has their phone number molded on the bottom of the plastic tubs (I thought I was selling my product, not theirs).

Anyways, thank you again for the link. I'll look them over and send for test tubs.

-JSpirtos


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

So I just received the new batch of 12 oz. plastic test tubs from www.plasticcontainercity.com and find them a bit too small. Now I know that '12 oz.' is '12 oz.' no matter what shape container you put your food in though visually the circular tub looks bigger to consumer eyes (look at these test pix).






  








SalsaTubs.jpg




__
piebird13


__
Jul 18, 2013








Again, the USP container (on the left) is perfect for what I need though I can't give my money to a religious hate organization that molds their own telephone number on it's products. PeteMcCracken, thank you for the link though do you know of another company online that might carry a similar circular tub?

Thank you so much for you time.

-JSpirtos


----------

